# [ENP] War of the Burning Sky Player's Guide



## Morrus (Jan 18, 2007)

As the launch of the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga draws ever closer, the FREE _Player's Guide _ is now available for download.  This 24-page guide provides a brief introduction for players, including some character options specific to the Campaign Saga, along with a map of the region, descriptions of various areas and power groups, and more. The_ Player's Guide _ contains no plot spoilers - it is designed for a player's use.  The GM's _Campaign Overview_, also free, will be designed for GMs only when it is released in the next few days.  Click here to go to the War of the Burning Sky web page, and to download the free _Player's Guide._


----------

